# T5 Replacement For Low Bay HID's



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

My facility just had an energy audit. We did pretty good since I was already implementing energy efficient measures. He noted that the 16 400watt low bay MH fixtures we use can be replaced with T5 flourescents. They are available as a retrofit for gyms and warehouses, and produce much more light for a lot less energy consumption.

Anyone seen these? If so, what's a good source? I'm in Mississippi.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Best suggestion ever.
Change them as soon as you can!!

Your local electrical supply house would be a good start.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

We have put them up in a metal working shop, and a couple of warehouses. Clients have loved them and haven't had a complaint as of yet. 

http://www.e-conolight.com


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

T-5's put out great light. As already mentioned your supply house can get them for you. Prepare for sticker shock.


----------



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

SO it's just the T5 lamps I need? Are there special fixtures to mount up where the HID's are? I'm sure they can't be a standard flourescent fixture, right?


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Randy L said:


> SO it's just the T5 lamps I need? Are there special fixtures to mount up where the HID's are? I'm sure they can't be a standard flourescent fixture, right?


 Correct. You need the whole shebang. New fixtures and lamps.


----------



## twicebright (Mar 16, 2009)

If you want to skip a step and need some LED low bays, PM me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

twicebright said:


> If you want to skip a step and need some LED low bays, PM me.


Nice little recessed lights but....................


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

We've been doing this in our facility as well (some 4000 fixtures). Aside from the energy savings (which is great on the bottom line), it also eliminates the necessity of powering down the HID lamps weekly for 15 minutes or so per lamp manufacturers recommendation. That is a real pain in a production facility that runs 24 hours. :thumbsup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Randy L said:


> SO it's just the T5 lamps I need? Are there special fixtures to mount up where the HID's are? I'm sure they can't be a standard flourescent fixture, right?


They are not your standard fluorescent fixtures, that's for sure.


----------

